# Small Asian Aros anywhere?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

well ive collected up enough cash, and im thinking of picking up a green or an RTG as they are cheapest. I know greens are usually unseen now a days so im guessing my best option would be an RTG. Last time i checked about a year a go i saw RTGs around 8-12" going for 350. Just wondering if the price has changed at all or if anyone has seen greens or RTGs currently selling for a good price anywhere. Its either an aro, or i pick up some pike cichlids


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Arowanas-for-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ318706119


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

xbacla is selling his 15" RTG for $440

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28247

or

you can buy my rescued super red for $350

just need a bit of caring, nursing and maybe a DIY surgury on the gill curl...

and then your cash will double!


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> xbacla is selling his 15" RTG for $440
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28247
> 
> ...


Could you post some pics of our red?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

flagtail said:


> Could you post some pics of your red?


this one

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27941&page=2

and this (scroll down)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28251


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Are those recent pics?

What diet?

Farm?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> xbacla is selling his 15" RTG for $440
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28247
> 
> ...


no thanks, although thats an awesome deal even with the gill curl. and DIY surgery??


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

flagtail said:


> Are those recent pics?
> 
> What diet?
> 
> Farm?


recent pic

foodsticks

PT. DINAMIKA KAPUAS (Indonesia)


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> no thanks, although thats an awesome deal even with the gill curl. and DIY surgery??


It's actually not that complicated, Chuck, assuming the gill curl has not extended past the soft gill tissue. If it has extended into the hard gill tissue, this problem is irreversible. You can find fin and gill DIY surgery videos on YouTube. Takes some balls, but it's very much doable.

Prices on RTG's have actually gone up in the past year and a half, largely due to the increased demand coming out of China coupled with the increased quality of the larger farms RTGs. With asian aro's, you very much get what you pay for. Unless you come across a guy looking to unload quickly (i.e. a moving sale, etc), the higher quality the fish the more you can expect to pay, and vice versa.

I would recommend you check out arowanaclub.ca/forums. I'm a long time member, and there are always guys selling aro's, many times in the GTA. You might just find your dream fish.

Good luck.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Re silver Aro, Cam's Aquatic has number of them, so is at Dragon and BigAls,
Mississauga, all these stores are at Dundas near each other. What I saw is about 6ins in size


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

loonie said:


> Re silver Aro, Cam's Aquatic has number of them, so is at Dragon and BigAls,
> Mississauga, all these stores are at Dundas near each other. What I saw is about 6ins in size


Silver aros are from the amazon in south america. Im looking for asian species


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I understand what you are saying, you might find now and then. Have you tried Lucky's at Market Village, next to Pacific Mall.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

loonie said:


> I understand what you are saying, you might find now and then. Have you tried Lucky's at Market Village, next to Pacific Mall.


after seeing how little they care for their livestock i will never support that store, i dont care how cheap their asian arows go.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Cam Aquatic, Mississauga, has a few asian arow, just in for sale.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

loonie said:


> Re silver Aro, Cam's Aquatic has number of them, so is at Dragon and BigAls,
> Mississauga, all these stores are at Dundas near each other. What I saw is about 6ins in size


I went in to see Cam last week and he has arowanas. He also mentioned that he'll be importing very exclusive aros.

Send him an email, or better yet visit. Its always nicer to get out and talk to a real person instead of a computer.


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

why go to cam if he only has a few small aro's when in scarborough gold garden and dragon king has tons.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, thats true Scotmando, Cam will be importing Aros from a Singapore farm directly. I been to these farms and they breed quality aros.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Saw lots of small greens at $150 in Dragon King. Small red tail goldens for $250.

Call Tommy


----------

